# Question: Amorous Satchel Sizes



## Clinn236

In my recent quest for a perfect work bag, I stumbled across the Amorous Satchel and I am OBSESSED. It doesn't look like it's in production anymore, but there are plenty on resale sites. 

The problem is half these sellers don't post dimensions and don't respond to questions. I know many would say don't purchase from an unresponsive seller but honestly I'm really bad about this myself when I sell on these sites, and most of these sellers are the only ones who have colors I want at reasonable prices so I'm willing to overlook this. However, for a work bag I do need the larger size since I carry files around a lot, so I was wondering if there are any "hacks" for figuring out which size it is on my own?

There's not a lot of information available about the sizes of this bag. I know there is at least a large (13" width) and smaller (10"?) size. It looks like maybe when it first came out it was only the large size and it didn't have feet on the bottom, so maybe this is a way to tell? I also ran across a review on a department store site that mentioned the lining patterns are different on the different sizes? 

Can anyone please help me by
a) telling me how many sizes there actually were and their dimensions?
b) any way to tell visually if the bag is large or smaller size?

Thank you SO MUCH in advance!


----------



## sdkitty

Clinn236 said:


> In my recent quest for a perfect work bag, I stumbled across the Amorous Satchel and I am OBSESSED. It doesn't look like it's in production anymore, but there are plenty on resale sites.
> 
> The problem is half these sellers don't post dimensions and don't respond to questions. I know many would say don't purchase from an unresponsive seller but honestly I'm really bad about this myself when I sell on these sites, and most of these sellers are the only ones who have colors I want at reasonable prices so I'm willing to overlook this. However, for a work bag I do need the larger size since I carry files around a lot, so I was wondering if there are any "hacks" for figuring out which size it is on my own?
> 
> There's not a lot of information available about the sizes of this bag. I know there is at least a large (13" width) and smaller (10"?) size. It looks like maybe when it first came out it was only the large size and it didn't have feet on the bottom, so maybe this is a way to tell? I also ran across a review on a department store site that mentioned the lining patterns are different on the different sizes?
> 
> Can anyone please help me by
> a) telling me how many sizes there actually were and their dimensions?
> b) any way to tell visually if the bag is large or smaller size?
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH in advance!


I don't have the answer for you but I'd ask the seller and they may reply.  I know a lot of them don't but worth a try IMO.
Maybe someone here will have more info


----------



## JuneHawk

They were only made in two sizes and there really isn't any way to distinguish the sizes just based on a photo with nothing for scale.


----------



## Minkette

I believe there was only one size and I recall it being comparable to a medium MK Selma bag


----------

